# centering cone



## rout1111 (Sep 23, 2008)

anyone ever get an inlay set from MLCS and the hole in the bushing is not big enough
barely for the centering cone to go thru it..?? bush league...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rout

Some come with a line up pin but if you don't have one you can make one easy by using some wooden dowel rod..
Just chuck it up in power drill and sand it down to the right hole size to fit in the brass guide,then chuck it up in your router and use it to line it up dead on..

Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue

==========



rout1111 said:


> anyone ever get an inlay set from MLCS and the hole in the bushing is not big enough
> barely for the centering cone to go thru it..?? bush league...


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Mine came without a centreing pin, so I made my own.


----------



## rout1111 (Sep 23, 2008)

I bought one for 6 bucks and it doesnt even fit...bogus


----------

